# Cheese Cloth Ghosts



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good. 
Is there a way of making the fabric stiff enough so that you wouldn't need the skull?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

so the fabric stiffens in RIT? i thought it just whitened it haha. and well once you take it out of the bucket, how long does it take to dry? or just throw it in the dryer? haha


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

The RIT does stiffen the fabric slightly. And technically you don't need the skull, but I think it does add to the effect. The fabric could just hang on the coat hanger or any other type of lattice that you can conceive.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

FYI. There is an alternative to cheesecloth...tulle. If you listen to the latest Hauntcast, The Prop Guys from the Garage Of Evil, mentioned it while they were discussing an FCG. The major plus is that it does not need to be dyed to glow under black light. I'm gonna try one this weekend. Just a static ghost, not an FCG, 
Maybe next year...


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool Rocknrude! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hhmmmm, I was going to WM to look for cheeseclothe at lunch....maybe I'll get tulle instead...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I soaked the cloth in warm water and Ryte over night. and had used it over and over year after year. I might need to redo this year though.
08'


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

08'


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

07'


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I just grabbed one of the 14.00 pulsing lit ghost at Walgreens for a filler piece. Went to dress up the face a bit and found the eye and mouth decals were on a very thin rice paper that was peeling so removed them. I intend to maybe dress it up more. Not sure yet how it would glow as-is under UV but I'll let you know.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also put an oscillating fan on my two ghosts on the floor so it makes them move to.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*I used Rit with this gh







ost *


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

You wanna use the RIT Whitener and Brightener


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

This stuff









Its what I used on my first fcg.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Just ordered some Tulle from e-bay, I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

oh i love those.. they are awesome...


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

CuRtIs!, Did you do anything to your ghosts head? I like how its dark put still picks up a reflection from the material.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I use beef netting for my ghosts. Very nice effect. I use regular laundry soap with whitener. Does the trick.


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> CuRtIs!, Did you do anything to your ghosts head? I like how its dark put still picks up a reflection from the material.


Nope, Its just a foam skull I got from Michaels arts and craft store. Its the RIT and my 22" GE black light that's creating the glow. And the eyes are led's with napkin glued over the socket's.


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

This is going to be my next project, where do you get a cheap skull after Halloween?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Found this while looking at old tutorials for ideas. I think the $1 dollar tree skull would be great for this project. The skull does not have to look very good to work well. May have to pick up a few.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

finally a ghost recipe that doesnt require starch. this one i can do! thanks for bumping it back up to the top goddess!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

to give your ghost some movement place a rotating fan in back of it on low setting it


----------

